# Hello I'm new to raising chickens



## FLchickenman6 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi from FL just started in the chicken raising. I have 6 chickens 3 Rhode Island reds and 3 barrd rocks there now 2months old I got them at two weeks old just put them in there coop I built. The coop is 17x8 all covered with chicken wire the coop it self is in the in closed area so they have plenty of room to move about


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome! Enjoy your chickens! Mine bring me great joy. My babies are 3months old now. My oldest is7months


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome aboard! I started with the same breeds and same number of them as you did almost 3 years ago. They're addicting little buggers!  I have 9 now. Two were given to me because they needed a new home - Sebright Banty & Ameraucana. The other, well I just couldn't resist those gorgeous brown eyes of hers! That would be my Australorp Lilah. She's a doll! Oh, and I've added 2 baby ducks to the flock a week ago. They're 4 1/2 week old Pekin's. Anyway, that's how chicken math goes. Start with 6 which then somehow turns into 9, turning into 11 ... There's no making sense of chicken math.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## kenkirkley (Feb 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard! I'm also new. Pen is finished and the coop is 95% done. But, I will be out of country the first part of April and need to wait until I get back to get my chicks.


----------

